# Heartbreaking Decision



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i thought i had better let you know, those of you who know me, but you are probably going to hate me!!

Ive decided that i have no choice really but to try and rehome Barney and Dexie, im absolutely gutted!! Im not going to just give them to anybody, a rescue lady is helping me out to try and find a home but not sure if she will be able to and i have advertised on here and will do on rabbit rehome but i will only let them go to a good home where they can stay together and have lots of space and be well looked after.

I just cant risk another situation like what happened with Dave and this is looking more and more likely at the moment.

Hope you all dont hate me, i hate myself right now and i promise i will try and find them the pefect home where they will get lots of love and attention cos i want the best for them. x


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Sure no one is going to hate you Kelly - by your post it is obvious you are doing what you feel in for the best!
I do not know the story of what happened with Dave but can only assume it is not a happy one.
All the best!
Keep smiling even if you don't feel like it
regards
Dt


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sure no one is going to hate you Kelly - by your post it is obvious you are doing what you feel in for the best!
> I do not know the story of what happened with Dave but can only assume it is not a happy one.
> All the best!
> Keep smiling even if you don't feel like it
> ...


Thank you i just feel gutted and tears filling my eyes now but i know it will be best for everybody all round, its just a shame cos they are a great pair of buns who are loved so much but yeah the situation with Dave with wasnt a happy one and i cant go through that again with Stan!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

If I had the space I would offer but unfortunately I've only got enough for the three I have. Good luck in finding them a good home, I know its a hard decision to make and I don't know what happened with Dave but its obvious your doing it for the best.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

poor you...hope you are okay


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

awe hun im sending lots and lots of hugs your wayxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

nobody will hate you hun!!!!!
we all have to make a horrible decissions at some point in our lives.
im glad your getting help to re home them x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

They better no hate you!....
coz it got nothing to do with anyone...

petal you are doing the right thing..:001_smile: theses things happen...

chin up...


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I know how hard a decision this must have been for you Kell. I know how much you love all 3 of your bunnies . Im sure that if you didnt think it was for the best you wouldnt be rehoming them! I really hope you find them a home where they are loved and cared for as much as you have done for them!

Good Luck and dont be too hard in yourself!

x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody in understanding!!

A rescue home has a lady that wants to give them a good home and she has been waiting months for a bonded pair! Im still deciding!

Im getting so much sh*t off another forum its really annoying me and upsetting me and making me now want to keep them but if i do i could risk another horrible situation like with Dave and they dont deserve having to be locked up all the time when Stan is running about and vice versa!!

Am i doing the right thing or not?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Your doing the right thing for their wellbeing. If you don't mind me asking what happened with Dave? Maybe we can find an alternative decision about Barney and Dexie if we know whats upsetting you with Dave so you maybe won't need to rehome them.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Its your decision and you that is having to cope with this you have to do what is right for you and your family and also your house as you are renting and it seems to be barney and dexie that are causing the issue not stan! 
I know you will make sure they go to the right home!!! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Your doing the right thing for their wellbeing. If you don't mind me asking what happened with Dave? Maybe we can find an alternative decision about Barney and Dexie if we know whats upsetting you with Dave so you maybe won't need to rehome them.


Hi Kammie

Here is a thread which explains what happened to Dave and as a result of this he died!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/34097-my-poor-baby-dave.html

I know i have the option to put them outside which people keep saying but Dexie hates it outside, also i would worry about the foxes cats and rats that are out there and they wouldnt get any attention that they should get as they would be outside all the time!!

People are alsop saying to wait til i get Stan neutered but this is 3 months away and what if something happens in this time i woudlnt be able to fogive myself, i still havent for what happened to Dave, and to beb honest i think Dexie is too old and set in her ways to change and accept another bunny she is a very very jealous bun.

Im just so depressed now after what all these people on the toher forum are saying im not a bad person and i do want the best for them that is why i am thinking of doing this.

Apparently the lady who wants them throguh the rescue has been waiitng months for a bonded pair and she has a big house and really wants them so would they be better now with me havingn to be locked up whenever i have Stan out or with this lady?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Its a tough choice Kelly and I dont think either decision could be said is wrong. I do think that your buns are very happy with you and that you do provide for them so well always doing your best. I would say if you can manage to keep them apart then yes keep them yourself if not then seriously think about adoption for the safety of Stan.

Have you thought about adapting them to be out door buns? That would work well plus with the good weather its the best time to start.

Sleep on it and take your time with your decision...only go ahead once your mind is clear from all other views!

x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> Its a tough choice Kelly and I dont think either decision could be said is wrong. I do think that your buns are very happy with you and that you do provide for them so well always doing your best. I would say if you can manage to keep them apart then yes keep them yourself if not then seriously think about adoption for the safety of Stan.
> 
> Have you thought about adapting them to be out door buns? That would work well plus with the good weather its the best time to start.
> 
> ...


Hi Umber

I keep thinking about putting them outside but i would constantly worry still cos we have a couple of cats who sit in our garden all the time, i dont want them to be shut outside all the time and they would get even less love and attention as they would be outside all the time and i dont want them to be ignored. God this is just one of the worst days ever...i need a big strong drink i think!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Thanks everybody in understanding!!
> 
> A rescue home has a lady that wants to give them a good home and she has been waiting months for a bonded pair! Im still deciding!
> 
> ...


Thats awful which forum are you getting trouble off? :frown2:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> Thats awful which forum are you getting trouble off? :frown2:


Not sure if i can mention it on here i will pm you!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Is the women near you? I would ask if you can go round and see her with the lady from the rescue centre and then make your decision....I think that is the only way you will fully decide and rest your mind! x


----------



## waggytailstina (Jan 26, 2008)

I always find it hard when people want to rehome as they aren't always committed to their pets but when its done right through a rescue and with alot of thought. Good luck in doing the right thing.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

waggytailstina said:


> I always find it hard when people want to rehome as they aren't always committed to their pets but when its done right through a rescue and with alot of thought. Good luck in doing the right thing.


Hi i am commited to my pets and i love them dearly but with my situation at the moment it is very awkward and i feel im not giving each of them the time that they need and also my landlrod is going to go potty when she sees the living room floor!!

I just think they may be happier if they can be with somebody who can give them all their time rather than splitting with another rabbit!

Thanks x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can i ask a question, but please dont take it the wrong way.

After what happened to Dave, why did you get another rabbit?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Can i ask a question, but please dont take it the wrong way.
> 
> After what happened to Dave, why did you get another rabbit?


Because to be honest i love rabbits and ive always wanted a giant bun so i thought if we got another one we would be able to keep them separate and it would be ok but Dexie just goes too physco when she sees him and i didnt realise she would be like this as to be honest she was fine with Dave but then that happened but she has just took a disliking to Stan straight away. I thought it would be easier to do it than what it is, but to be honest i think the only way is to have bonded rabbits in my house as it is too easy to let them get together and i dint realise this!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Because to be honest i love rabbits and ive always wanted a giant bun so i thought if we got another one we would be able to keep them separate and it would be ok but Dexie just goes too physco when she sees him and i didnt realise she would be like this as to be honest she was fine with Dave but then that happened but she has just took a disliking to Stan straight away. I thought it would be easier to do it than what it is, but to be honest i think the only way is to have bonded rabbits in my house as it is too easy to let them get together and i dint realise this!


Didnt someone say that owning a pet reduces stress? 

Ive read the thread on the other forum ( i got banned from there, so can only lurk ) and i think some people were a tad harsh with their opinions.

You have to do whats best for all parties involved, including yourself. Either way, whoever you rehome, there will always be someone who doesnt agree with you. Why does last in always have to mean first out? It may be easier to rehome a smaller pair of rabbits, than a single giant.

I dont envy you having to make this decision. And i know you havent come to it lightly. Theres also no point in trying them as outside rabbits, if all you are going to do is worry about their safety, thats not fair on you, regardless of how the rabbits feel about the situation.

Pet ownership is meant to be enjoyable, and its obvious that right now this isnt the case for you. I think you have come to a good decision, given the situation you are in. No point in having 3 unhappy rabbits and stressed owner.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry you have to make that decision, but you shouldn't feel bad about it. If you feel they need rehoming then that is your decision and at least you aren't throwing them out!

We had a pair of rabbits and someone dumped a lop in my sister's garden. She gave him to us as she had nowhere to keep him. For some reason he took a dislike to the doe and attacked her. I didn't know rabbits could scream like that! I picked him up and he bit my wrist - I still have the scar. Needless to say he didn't stay! 

I know it is a bit of a different situation but we all try to do the best for our pets and the lady you mentioned sounds ideal.


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh hun I am so so sorry for you. What an impossible decision. I am close to tears for you.

I agree with the idea of visiting the lady who wants to rehome them. That might help put your mind at ease and you would be able to pass on all the info about them yourself. Would she be keeping them as house buns too?

I'm sorry too that you have been given such a hard time on the other forum. Its obvious to us on here how much you love your buns.

Take care of yourself


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I like this forum everyone is nice!!!

I am on afew others and rarely write anything just mooch about and look at the pretty pictures as people get slated for things that shouldnt :crying:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you so much everybody you have all been understanding and i beleve i am doin the right thing i will be sad to see them go and on saturday when they do go i will be devastatd and will need a big drink!! But i know they will get better than what they are at the moment. Dont get me wrongthey get treatedvery well here but now i have to lock them away a bit more than what they are used to and this lady wont have to do do that x

Nonnie - they were very harsh on that forum and i havent checkd yet tonight but ive got a few emals saying that there are more replis so gona have a look in a min!

I do believe i am rehomeing the right two as Stan is very hyper and a giant so people i think would rather ave a nice pair of bonded neuterd vaccinated buns who just want to be loved at the end of the day x

Thanks Beatrix yes she would keep them as house buns but she says she also has a large garden where she would give them free run of too!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I cant believe you are rehoming them, you should not have got Stan.

Im sorry everyone but you cant just get rabbits and then decide you want a different rabbit then when it doesnt work like clearly it didnt work before with Dave. I warned you before you got Stan, you still got him and what a surprise it hasnt worked! You said you were going to keep them seperately and that was going to be ok.

I think you're a nice girl Kelly but you have been irresponsible and Im not going to tell you what you have done is right or avoidable. I feel sorry for Dexie and Barney.

Rabbits are not toys to be moved on when you find a better toy, Im really disappointed.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> I cant believe you are rehoming them, you should not have got Stan.
> 
> Im sorry everyone but you cant just get rabbits and then decide you want a different rabbit then when it doesnt work like clearly it didnt work before with Dave. I warned you before you got Stan, you still got him and what a surprise it hasnt worked! You said you were going to keep them seperately and that was going to be ok.
> 
> ...


How dare you call me irresponsible! Im not at all but i dont want another dead or hurt bunny!

And it isnt the case of getting a better toy as you put it, its a case of that i cant now give Dexie and Barney all the freedom they used to have as they wont accept Stan so it is cruel to keep them locked up when Stan is out and cruel to lock Stan up when they are out! They are house buns i cant just shuv them outside and leave them to be forgotten about!

I have tried to keep them separate but a few accidents have happened where they have got to him and it hasnt been pretty! I love all my buns and believe me this is upsetting me but i want what is best for them! I wouldnt rehome them if i didnt think it was for he best and i dont class my buns as toys, they are all treated very well!! I feel sorry for Dexie and Barney the way they are at the moment and that is why i want them to go to a better home where they can have all their space back! And i dont think it is anybodies place to tell me that i shouldnt have got Stan! Unfortunately things hapen in life that we dont like doing but it is for the best or would it make you happier if i posted a thread in a few weeks time saying that one of them had been attacked again. I thought this could work out but unfortunately and regrettably it hasnt so i have to do somethng about it. I have thought about lots of different options but i cant seem to figure anything else out to change this where they are all getting treated fairly.

Im sorry i dispointed you but i do have more things to worry about, but thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry they are having to be re-homed. Can I ask, why aren't you considering re-homing the newest one? If you've had the others the longest etc... I aren't having a go, just wondered


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Sorry they are having to be re-homed. Can I ask, why aren't you considering re-homing the newest one? I aren't having a go, just wondered


Because it is much harder to rehome a lively hyper giant who bites than a bonded pair of gentle buns! Also Dexie will never accept another bun in the house as she gets very nasty and to be honest i think that if i didnt try to rehome them my landlady may have a bit of an issue eventually as Dexie wont be litter trained and she is just weeing and pooing everywhere and we have wood flooring in our living room and the floor is starting to lift up so that helped me with the decision also. Another reason is my OH wouldnt let me get rid of Stan!! I dont want to rehome any of them but i had to make a choice and even if i had decided to rehome Stan and keep the other two i still would have been asked why etc etc but i think i have found them a nice home with a nice lady where they will ave lots of room x

p.s i know you werent having a go but to be honest im used to it now lol xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Because it is much harder to rehome a lively hyper giant who bites than a bonded pair of gentle buns! Also Dexie will never accept another bun in the house as she gets very nasty and to be honest i think that if i didnt try to rehome them my landlady may have a bit of an issue eventually as Dexie wont be litter trained and she is just weeing and pooing everywhere and we have wood flooring in our living room and the floor is starting to lift up so that helped me with the decision also. Another reason is my OH wouldnt let me get rid of Stan!! I dont want to rehome any of them but i had to make a choice and even if i had decided to rehome Stan and keep the other two i still would have been asked why etc etc but i think i have found them a nice home with a nice lady where they will ave lots of room x
> 
> p.s i know you werent having a go but to be honest im used to it now lol xx


Sorry people are giving you a hard time over it. At the end of the day though, it's your decision, doesn't really matter what other people think!

They are gorgeous bunnys, I'm sure they'll find homes real soon.

I've luckily never had to re-home a much loved pet, so I can't say I understand what you're going through, but it must be a very hard and upsetting decision  but you have their best interests at heart, and that's what matters.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I'm just saying how i see it. You knew all this from your experience with Dave Kelly you have absolutely no excuse at all 

You have got the bunny you wont and now just getting rid of the other two even though they have been settled with you longer because they are inconvienent, you know you should never have got Stan I even said to you I thought it was a bad idea. 

Now those poor bunnies are going to be moved on again. You can get as angry as you like with me for telling no i dont think its ok and having my opinion, its only because you want everyone to agree with you. But you have to live with what you've done not me, so keep telling yourself you what you like to make yourself feel better.

I hope Dexie and Barney find a nice forever home.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> I'm just saying how i see it. You knew all this from your experience with Dave Kelly you have absolutely no excuse at all
> 
> You have got the bunny you wont and now just getting rid of the other two even though they have been settled with you longer because they are inconvienent, you know you should never have got Stan I even said to you I thought it was a bad idea.
> 
> ...


Im not making excuses im stating facts! Ive only had Barney and Dexie a bit longer than the others you make it sound like ive had them for ages and now throwing them out which i arent! I arent angry at all ive gone past that stage cos i know i am doing what is best i just dont understand how some people just cant see that sometimes things have to be done whether we like it or not. And to be honest im glad i got Stan and dont regret it, i did get the bunny we wanted, just like i wanted Barney and Dexie, i hate the fact that i am rehoming my buns yes but its best for them and for my family. I dont expect everyone to agree with me what a boring world that would be but i was just being open and honest about my situation! I will live with it yes and im sure i will survive just fine and im sure Barney and Dexie will too but i will miss them!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

If you hadnt got Stan then Dexie and Barney wouldnt be uprooted again, i thought you'd had barney since jan? They have still settled and older buns dont cope with change like younger buns. You are keeping Stan because you want a giant now not barney and Dexie thats why and i just hope you have learnt your lesson this time, its a shame Dexie and Barney will have to suffer for it, it will upset them moving again whether you like it or not. 

I read the whole thread on the 'other' forum and im afraid i completely agree with most of them and it was only closed because you got upset i know its hard when people dont tell you what you want to hear but no body was nasty to you they only asked questions and tried to give you suggestions. 

Its very frustrating when people spend their lifes rehoming unwanted rabbits and then see you do this after the Dave situation knowing it wouldnt work and this would be the result. 

At the end of day whats done is done, but im not going to come on here and be two faced and tell you i think its ok when i dont, im blunt and upfront, that is just me.

Goodluck.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> If you hadnt got Stan then Dexie and Barney wouldnt be uprooted again, i thought you'd had barney since jan? They have still settled and older buns dont cope with change like younger buns. You are keeping Stan because you want a giant now not barney and Dexie thats why and i just hope you have learnt your lesson this time, its a shame Dexie and Barney will have to suffer for it, it will upset them moving again whether you like it or not.
> 
> I read the whole thread on the 'other' forum and im afraid i completely agree with most of them and it was only closed because you got upset i know its hard when people dont tell you what you want to hear but no body was nasty to you they only asked questions and tried to give you suggestions.
> 
> ...


The other thread got closed cos people pm'd me on that forum and told me the best option was to close it. The only thing that upset me was everybody kept asking me the same thing and i was answering the same questions over and over if people had read the whole thread they would have got answers to thier questions.

Im not bothered that your are blunt and upfront so am i and you are entitled to you opinion i appreciate that but it doesnt change anything. I dont spend my life rehoming unwanted rabbits, i have never rehomed any of my animals and as i keep saying i am only doing so cos of the situation, maybe i shoudnt have got Stan but im glad that i did its just a shame that i cant keep them all.

Yes i did want a giant but i hoped that i could keep them all separately but i cant and im not goin to keep saying it so lets just leave it, we cant all be angels unfortunately and i have looked after them and been responsible and if i was being irresponsible i wouldnt have paid £130 getting all their jabs done on saturday and worming tablets and antibitoics for Dexie even thought i knew the situation i could have just got Stan done and thought bugger them two but i didnt! i have changed my mind on and off over the last few days cos i dont want them to go but i cant see how i can keep them here. x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

this must have been the hardest decision you have ever made, and it isnt like you are just giving them away!!!  maybe this thread should be closed too, since you know that what you are doing is the right thing to do  you are really brave telling everyone, and everyone is entitled to their opinion.....but they are your bunnys, and you have to do what is right!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> we cant all be angels


i am tho 

hun you dont have to keep explaining yourself, just walk out of this thread and hold your head high knowing your doing whats right.
nobody has a crystal ball to see the future, we ALL make mistakes at some point and i mean ALL so lets leave it here cos i think kelly has had enough of lecturing!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> this must have been the hardest decision you have ever made, and it isnt like you are just giving them away!!!  maybe this thread should be closed too, since you know that what you are doing is the right thing to do  you are really brave telling everyone, and everyone is entitled to their opinion.....but they are your bunnys, and you have to do what is right!


Cheers Foxxy it was the hardest decision ever and i still keep changing my mind but i know i cant keep them in this situation.

everyone can have their opinion its not worth me wasting my time arguing with them anymore its not going to change anything and im sure everyone else is sicking of reading it all and i feel i am doing right xxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> i am tho
> 
> hun you dont have to keep explaining yourself, just walk out of this thread and hold your head high knowing your doing whats right.
> nobody has a crystal ball to see the future, we ALL make mistakes at some point and i mean ALL so lets leave it here cos i think kelly has had enough of lecturing!


Cheers chuck! But i have to disagree with you...you are no angel!! lol!! Or maybe devil in disguise lol!!

My head is now back up high! xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Cheers chuck! But i have to disagree with you...you are no angel!! lol!! Or maybe devil in disguise lol!!
> 
> My head is now back up high! xx


:devil: ohhh you caught me


----------

